# Best Quality Charger



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I know this is a subjective question but what does everyone consider the best quality charger out there for NIMH & Lipo batteries besides the CE GFX.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I like the Hyperion chargers.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a MRC Superbrain 977. I like it, you can charge or discharge. You can also charge two packs at once.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I look at it as the best quality charger is the one that does what you need it to do. If the charger you have charges the batteries how it is supposed to, what more can you ask for?  Over the years I've had chargers that at the time have done what they needed to do from my first (maybe everybodies first?) Pro-Tech to my latest T35 GFX. It's all what you need at the time.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I use a ICE and works great on lipo and nihm.

Size is small and easy to use. Had GFX but got tired of the size and trying to figure out the lipo charging.

Just so many out there right now to choose from for chargers.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The i-chargers are a good deal right now.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

clarkwhoracing said:


> I use a ICE and works great on lipo and nihm.
> 
> Size is small and easy to use. Had GFX but got tired of the size and trying to figure out the lipo charging.
> 
> Just so many out there right now to choose from for chargers.


Just out of curiosity, what did you find so hard with trying to figure out the lipo charging with the GFX?  If it was lipo compatible you just select that mode, set the number of cells and the mah of the pack you are charging and hit start. The size I'll agree with you. It doesn't seem like there is enough "stuff" in the case to justify the size. I had originally planned to get a Checkpoint charger (may still as a backup or an Ice as they are about the same) before I found this GFX but I wanted the "true" discharge capability that the GFX has.


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

hankster said:


> I like the Hyperion chargers.


Me too! I've got my two Duos for sale currently in the For Sale section, but only because I'm after one of their different models to work better in my situation.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Duratrax Onyx 230. Really easy to set up the charging profiles. Back lit display, can see it easily in bright sun. Charges great. And the price is right.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Pulsar 3....simple to use in both modes, small footprint, easy to "calibrate" to track DVOM for Lipo. Only downer is the low discharge rate for your NiMH's (10 Amps)


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Should I upgrade the GFX or get a lipo charger?
Also, is there a charger that has the balancer built in or do you have to have the external balancer?
I really dont need to go lipo but would like to try it out.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

When you set up a charge for lipo it asks how many seconds for the charge and I didn't know what everyone was putting in. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Minreg said:


> Should I upgrade the GFX or get a lipo charger?
> Also, is there a charger that has the balancer built in or do you have to have the external balancer?
> I really dont need to go lipo but would like to try it out.


I guess it depends on how much you want to spend? Upgrade the GFX for $50 + shipping (so you're looking at approx. $80 total) and get a balancer such as the Equinox or Checkpoint for around $35 or buy a balancing style charger (no idea on cost). The Hyperions that Hank suggested make a balancing charger. I believe there are others also. I think the new Racers Edge (no affiliation) charger also does balancing.


----------

